# Is one of the reasons you have dogs is because you don't have kids or feel lonely?



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

A lot of times people get pets when they feel lonely. Just wanted to see if a lot of folks on this forum have children.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Two grown kids, we had dogs before they were born, the entire time they were growing up and now that they are off on their own.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

what a very personal question, not sure how many would be revealing enough to answer.

i have to admit yes to both to some extent. but hey i'm male i don't have kids i know of.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Dh and I thought we couldnt have kids, so we got Chloe, then we *did* have a skin child, lol. So yes, it started out that way.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Husband and I don't have kids and probably won't,but we choose to have dogs because we are both animal people. So not necessarily to replace kids.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have dogs because I love dogs. We got our first dog when I was about six or seven, and I brought another dog home shortly after we got our first. It had nothing to do with my having kids or not back then, nor does it today. 

I don't have kids. I have nieces and a nephew. My dogs are not kid-substitutes.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Our kids are grown but we had dogs when they were younger too. I will say that the dogs we have now get a lot more attention than the ones we had when the kids were little.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've always had dogs - when I was a kid, single, married, before kid, after kid, after kid grew up.

I used to jokingly tell my son that I would be so sad when he went off to college, that I would be forced to get a puppy. He just rolled his eyes at me. And yes, I got a GSD puppy, and then another. Boy, I showed him, lol.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I've had dogs all my life, though my Shepherds are my first dogs that have truly been mine. My best friend introduced me to the world of competitive obedience and conformation, which is why I got Discoe and Reba. I don't have kids yet, hopefully someday, but my dogs are not substitutes for children or friends or family. I just believe a house is not a home without pets.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Have to admit, I have wondered this question before, lol. Thanks for asking it Julie!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ever since I moved out on my own as a young adult I have been in the company of dogs. The day I can no longer have dogs will be the day I die. They are world's most amazing animals. They have never been replacements or substitutes for my children. You cannot even compare the two; dogs are animals and children are people to me.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I have had dogs throughout my life.....have never not had a dog.
As a child growing up we had dogs.
As a single person working I had a dog.
As a married mother of two young children......still have dogs.
They have always been there and will always be there......simple as that.


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

We can't have kids. And we do have dogs and continue to do so. They are my babies but not a substitute. We still would of had pets if we had kids as we are huge animal lovers. The only difference would be not as many. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

I have kids and just the one dog. We got Seven because I'm a dog person and I wanted my daughter growing up with a dog. 

When I was single and childless I had 2 cats (still have one). I got them because I always wanted a cat. I'm just an animal person - fuzzy animals, not feathery or scaley ones. The cats were not to alleviate some loneliness I felt-I've always been a bit of a loner. Pets just seem to make a home more homey.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

I've always had cats growing up, living single and married. My GSD is my baby I guess you could say he substitutes for a child as my husband and I are still in our early 20's. We also live in Germany and like to party so kids don't fit to well in our lives but our Vader does. When we do have kids he will be just as loved and cared for as before. A house is not a home without something fluffy and for legged. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My parents bred dogs before I was even born. 
While we don't have children, I don't have dogs because of that. It's something that just comes with the family. I've always had dogs. I cannot imagine a life without dogs. It is hard enough not to have a horse but no dogs? NOPE!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Husband and I don't have kids and probably won't,but we choose to have dogs because we are both animal people. So not necessarily to replace kids.


This


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

We have two young boys and considered having a third child.. but instead decided a dog would be a nice way to complete our family.. 

at least for now.. haha


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Can only choose one so I did not. I have grown kids. We have always had dogs. They are not kids to us but they are membes of our family.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think a dog is the same as a kid, otherwise I wouldn't have a dog. I hate kids, so I don't have a dog to satisfy my desire for a child.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was raised with dogs my whole life. I couldn't imagine not having dogs. My family couldn't imagine me without any dogs


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I used to be one of those "never going to have kids, my dogs are my kids, I'd give my life to save them" type of people.

Then I got married, had one kiddo and another on the way, and though we still love our dogs, they are indeed back to dog status.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't any children and I'm not lonely. I didn't get my first dog until I was 47 years old.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

syaoransbear said:


> i don't think a dog is the same as a kid, otherwise i wouldn't have a dog. I hate kids, so i don't have a dog to satisfy my desire for a child.


this!!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nope.
We added Hans to a very happy family.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I voted "I have dogs for other reasons".
I do not have children but that was not why I have animals. I was born into an animal loving family. Growing up my grandparents had 5 acres that we called the "farm". From a pony, ducks, chickens, pigions, several cats inside & outside and minimum of 5 dogs. At my "other" home we always had a dog and some type of small critter like hamsters. 
There were only a few times in my life that because of renting that I didn't have a dog. I could not imagine not having a dog in my life.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope. We have dogs because we are animal lovers. I grew up with dogs and all other sorts of animals. That's part of life to me. Without a dog, the house seems empty and cold.

We don't have children and probably never will... however, the dogs are not here in place of that decision. They are a huge part of our life... as our "pets" and working companions, not children. This is how it will always be.... even if we DO have children.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have dogs (and other animals) simply because I love having them. I call each of them my fur/feather children but they are not a substitute for children. I chose not to have children because I did not want children. 

I cannot imagine not having a dog, ever.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I have two kids (although one is in college and the other is a sophomore in High School. We have always had dogs. Now that are kids are just about grown and almost out of the house they joke with us that Bear had become our third child.
I think we have paid more attention to Bear than past dogs maybe anticipating being empty nesters, but he will always be a member of our family and not a child replacement.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have five kids so not lonely! But when my youngest started kindergarten is when I wanted a puppy  So yeah, a little bit of wanting a baby at home might have seeped in there! We did already have a (small) family dog but I wanted a new hobby, so I got a GSD specifically for dog sports... and the puppy phase helped ease my empty nest a little!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

sparra said:


> I have had dogs throughout my life.....have never not had a dog.
> As a child growing up we had dogs.
> As a single person working I had a dog.
> As a married mother of two young children......still have dogs.
> They have always been there and will always be there......simple as that.


This!! I have two children and two dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

I've always had a dog. My wife and I 've been married 30 years and have children (grown now, but still in our lives) but the dog is a dog, not a child! I love animals and dogs in particular. I don't think I'd be happy living without one.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL, great timing on the post. Today was one of those days where'd I'd give my kingdom to be alone for just a few. I have 2 kids, plus a couple of volunteer kids (kids' friends who hang here all the time) 2 cats and 12 dogs, plus all the daycare/boarding and training dogs throughout the week. Our training business is on our property so the 2 people who work for us are in and out of the house depending on what we're working on. 
My husband and I are both trainers, so the dogs are our passion and livelihood all rolled up in one. Our financial advisor told us recently that if we sold the property and lived wisely on our retirement fund (nothing fancy, just day to day) we could retire in a few years and we looked at each other and said, Nah, we'd end up starting a training club or something again anyway so might as well stay the course.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have one grown child, but a large family with lots of kids. I've always had dogs. I've been blessed with the fact that I have the space for as many dogs as I want. For me, four is the limit. After that it becomes more of a chore than a blessing.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I had dogs and animals before I got married.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

lhczth said:


> I had dogs and animals before I got married.


My husband grew up in a pet free home. He, like me, was raised on the land but they just never had any animals.....just grain.
Well he got a rude shock marrying me  We have a menagerie now AND run sheep on our grain farm......he loves it and admits he missed out a bit growing up without the joy of animals.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

As a young girl, young woman and, yes, mature woman facing the time cut-off, I can honestly say that I have never had a strong urge to have children. I have, however, always been an animal lover... unlike the rest of my immediate family. For as long as I can remember, I have tried to personally help any living creature - big or small - to the point that I would have a hard time walking by a swimming pool without "rescuing" any insect that was struggling to survive... So, needless to say, it was a surprise to my family that I did not become a vet.

With that said, I do not, nor ever have, thought of my pets as being my children. And, I think my pets have always been the better for me feeling that way.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It's great that you really love what you do. I know some people who have their own businesses,but still hate it. Little baffling,but true.




bocron said:


> My husband and I are both trainers, so the dogs are our passion and livelihood all rolled up in one. Our financial advisor told us recently that if we sold the property and lived wisely on our retirement fund (nothing fancy, just day to day) we could retire in a few years and we looked at each other and said, Nah, we'd end up starting a training club or something again anyway so might as well stay the course.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a life that's filled with happiness, love, appreciation
and abundance.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I had at least one shepherd pretty much my entire adult life. I grew up with at least one dog all the time. I found out that life without a GSD just isn't the same. I'm not lonely, they are a part of me. Without one, I feel like something is missing. It isn't subtle, either. It's like missing your right hand. You notice it gone each and every day and it's painful. Having that back is feeling like I'm an entire person again. They fit my personality. They fit my life. With kids, without kids, doesn't matter. I'm finally at a point (unfortunately) when I have all the time in the world where I can finally reach some of my goals with them, and I have the dog to do it with.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

I've never had dogs until now. I've always wanted one but just wasn't able to get it. Now that I have Schatzi and my new boy Cudi I can't see my life without dogs in it. I have no kids and I live alone. But that was never a reason to get one. I just enjoy making a fool of myself in front of my dogs and not having someone judge me. Majority of my friends have kids or are in serious relationships while I'm just all over the place with my dogs. I can say my life is filled with happiness thanks to Schatzi and Cudi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

I'm another one that there is multiple correct answers so I am not sure how to vote.

I don't have kids and I don't plan on ever having kids. I didn't get my dog because I was lonely but at this point I think if I didn't have a dog in the house I would be lonely. I have a couple of friends that I try to meet up with once a week but other than that I am usually home by myself. It is nice having Bru in the house to keep me company. At the very least I can claim I am talking to her so I don't seem like the crazy person that talks to herself.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a daughter and a bunch of other pets but I have a dog because I can't imagine living without one. I've had pets my entire life from horses, ponies, chickens, ducks, rabbits, cats, dogs, iguanas, to raccoons not counting fish, hamsters, guinea pigs etc. My life would not be complete without at least one dog, preferably two.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Dogs for other reasons. We fostered and then adopted a teenage boy. We've had dogs since before we were married. If I didnt have Lucky I would be lonely. Living w/ and working w/ teens I really appreciate the fact that dogs dont talk. have a drivers license ,get a report card and in general are not human. We thought we would have children but that didnt work out. The dogs were not gotten as a surrrogate for a child ,not intially but as time went on perhaps it moved this way. I have to say on certain days Lucky is the favored male in my life.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes, I had dogs to fill a void in my life. There were times throughout my life I lied to myself and said I hated kids, dogs were it for me. I have a child, she is my whole life, I have 2 dogs, right now shedding and muddy paws are the other pat of my life. My dogs were there when relationships didn't work out (well Sandi, Oz has only been through one break-up), they were the fur I cried into, the support that kept me moving. Now they are dogs, they can get dirty, they can make messes, they can lay outside all day if they want, they can be dogs. I will admit, at one time, mine were an emotional crutch.
Having said that, I did grow up with dogs, I have always had or wanted them and probably always will. I love the relationships I have and have had with my animals, I want DD to experience the same, I think they enrich your life, they make a house a home, but it took a lot of healing and personal development to get to the place I am now.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

sparra said:


> My husband grew up in a pet free home. He, like me, was raised on the land but they just never had any animals.....just grain.
> Well he got a rude shock marrying me  We have a menagerie now AND run sheep on our grain farm......he loves it and admits he missed out a bit growing up without the joy of animals.


You and me both! I grew up with animals but my husband didn't. He was agains any pet in the house,well after being married for a month I made him get a cat, then after 3 years got our first GSD and now after we move into a house will get a second dog. He said he never knew how much love he can have for an animal. Pets bring us joy :wub:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My husband and I don't have children, but that is not why we have dogs. I have wanted a dog all my life, but was not allowed to have one when I was a kid, and then I met my husband in college and we waited until we were settled and okay financially before we finally got dogs not quite four years ago. I had to wait a long time (I was 33 when I got my first dog lol), but a childhood dream has finally been fulfilled.


----------



## Misty Creek (Jul 18, 2012)

I have kids and dogs! Part of what I enjoy with my dogs is having another "adult" around during the day.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We've had kids longer than we've had dogs. We still have a child and dogs at home with us


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had dogs on and off throughout my life, but never had a relationship with a dog until my son moved out of our home and on with his life. Empty nest was very difficult for me. That's when I got my first "real" dog and it does help very much. 

So I answered I have dogs because I am lonely. But that doesn't really fit. I have dogs so I can continue to be a "mom" in some respect, I need that nurturing activity in my life. I'm really not lonely at all. I'm single and I'm happy, but I do need my dog(s).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't want children. I do want dogs. They're not placeholders until I have kids or because I don't have them. They are my preference. I live alone with my dogs, but I don't have them because I am lonely. I'm not lonely. I am happy living alone with my dogs.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I have had dogs most of my life; as a child, single person, married and raising 4 kids and now with grown kids and a grandchild. Dogs were never a substitute for children, spouse or friends. I just love dogs and a having a relationship with them makes my life more complete.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

I just like dogs. No loneliness or place holders, I've just wanted a dog since I was a kid.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I answered because I am lonely - but that is not entirely true. When I got both of my dogs I was in a LTR, but have now been single for a few years. However, even though I do get lonely at times now I CANNOT even imagine how I would feel if not for these two. I do not know what the future holds in terms of SO or kids...but do know that there will ALWAYS be a GSD in my life!


----------

